# Wasp nest question??



## marty (Jan 17, 2000)

Ok got a huge nest in my old deer blind that I never paid much attention as long as they didn't sting me. Wifey want it varnish for a display. How do you do it/ right now the nest is still hanging and they seem very quiet. Do I just pluck it off in cold weather and how do I kill the little mudders !!........Marty... 

Ps~~~ Would like to give it to her for christmas but a nest of wasp stired up on christmas morn could get me the couch for a while...........marty


----------



## marty (Jan 17, 2000)

I've seen them where they looked like they been sprayed with varnish. She told me some people pay a 100 dollars for them. Man if I could find a couple hundred I could be rich beyond my wildest dreams.........marty


----------



## sargent (Oct 1, 2001)

Marty,

By now if you don't see any movement in and out of the nest they are dead. Only the queen survives and she usually heads for a more secure location.
I would not spray the dead nest with wasp spray as it will only soak into the paper and you don't want to bring that toxic residue into your house. Leave the nest where it is till early spring. 
Meanwhile check out a local craft store for a preservation spray/coating you can use on paper. (thats what the nest is made of)
If your only interest is to dispose of the nest remove it and toss in the woods. It will not be reused.
An interesting item is that if the wasps build their nests near the ground or in the ground they are usually found and destroyed by skunks which love the brood inside. Their thick fur deters the stings.

Good luck


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Marty,
The nest will last for years just the way that it is unless it is handle quite a bit. Hairspray is what some classroom teachers use to make them last longer. I never thought about trying to sell them at a craft show.....it might be worth a try. 
L & O


----------



## marty (Jan 17, 2000)

Yea my wife said some people pay a 150.00$ dollars for them. Maybe instead of deer I should invite all the wasp to live here.......marty  Thnaks for the ideas all


----------

